# What did people use to do for acne in the old days?



## MissCherie86 (Jan 6, 2011)

I have heard pee and period blood! Yuck!


----------



## wildflower22 (Jan 6, 2011)

I've heard of urine before. But it wouldn't surprise me if they used things like an essential oil or raw egg.


----------



## MissCherie86 (Jan 6, 2011)

My grandma and i were having a conversation about this the other day and she told me about the period thing. She said her sisters did it but she didnt.

That is gross! Even if it was a miracle cure i couldnt do that!


----------



## divadoll (Jan 6, 2011)

wha??? *vomits*


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 6, 2011)

I've heard of pee for skin problems, but the other thing, no yuck, gross, *gag.*

I know my mom and her sisters would do mud masks and use lime juice as an astringent when they were younger. Plus my grandmother was a bush doctor so they were always drinking SOME herbal concoction and had clear skin.


----------



## perlanga (Jan 6, 2011)

If you hear my mom and grandma talk they say that when they were younger they didn't get pimples. It's really shocking in every candid picture I've seen of my mom, aunts, grandmas, grandaunts, there is not a single blemish in sight! They say that the reason why girls of my generation get pimples are because of the food we eat. I'm not so sure that's true, but I can say every time I go to the small towns where their from girls with pimples are very rare.


----------



## divadoll (Jan 6, 2011)

I scanned pics of my mom when she was young and she didn't have any pimples nor her 5 sisters either.  I looked at old pics of my dad's 3 sisters and they also had clear skin.  Noone had acne.  It could very well be their diet at that time... NO FAST FOODS!


----------



## LAminerals (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah it does make sense. They ate food from their gardens. Milk from their cows. Juice from their fruit trees. Pretty much chemical free stuff too! Now even our water supply is tainted.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 7, 2011)

I guess diet is part of the solution, but i would also think of raw ingredients like fruits, lemon juice for example, and essential oils.

I've heard of pee before, but menstrual blood? Yuck, yuck and yuck !


----------



## perlanga (Jan 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I scanned pics of my mom when she was young and she didn't have any pimples nor her 5 sisters either.  I looked at old pics of my dad's 3 sisters and they also had clear skin.  Noone had acne.  It could very well be their diet at that time... NO FAST FOODS!


I know they were so lucky, my mom says that when she was younger there were no menstrual cramps either. She always gets mad at me and my sister when we get them, because she says we are making it up.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 7, 2011)

30 some years ago, when my cystic acne showed itself:

My mom suggested that I put rubbing alcohol on a bandage, then applying it to my face overnight.

Also, my grandfather suggesting that I eat figs.

Sadly, neither worked.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 7, 2011)

LMAO!!!


----------



## Darla (Jan 8, 2011)

I've heard of some of those harsh treatments (vinegar or alchohol) and even Windex!     It was also a common myth that sex (too little or maybe too much) was also a cause. 

I remember when i was a teen i was told it was too much chocolate although i never ate too much or greasy foods (Stupid parents).   I was also scrubbing my face until the acne was very sore which i learn much later was very bad for the condition but somehow i felt better for it.  

Luckily my daughter barely got it and my son in just a few spots.   The treatments today seem so much better.   I just find it strange that the strongest treatment available these days,  Accutane is constantly being hawked on TV for all this other ailments it may cause    and hey why don't you join this class action lawsuit some lawyer has going on.


----------



## divadoll (Jan 10, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *perlanga* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know they were so lucky, my mom says that when she was younger there were no menstrual cramps either. She always gets mad at me and my sister when we get them, because she says we are making it up.



I never got menstrual cramps either.  When I was pregnant with my first child, I had cramping which was described as similar to menstrual cramps.  I thought I had an ulcer because my stomach hurt.  My sister didn't have them either.


----------

